# early pope truss frame bike for sale



## indianfaze (Mar 7, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3834&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_9466wt_1141

i put this up on feebay. if anyone is interested in it, please gimmie a shout...


----------



## indianfaze (Mar 7, 2011)

throw me an offer if your interested on the bike. ill work with you......thanks
chris


----------



## bud poe (Mar 9, 2011)

I've seen this bike in person and it's amazing...wish I could scoop it up!  good luck chris!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow,I like it!!..But Im about to dump$$$$$$$ on VW parts tomorrow


----------



## indianfaze (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks bud. its a nice bike. throw me an offer........!


----------

